

G2 - your friendly git cli - orefalo
http://orefalo.github.com/g2/

======
orefalo
I see it every day, beginners have a hard time picking up git. Aside from the
DSCM concepts, the command line is not easy: it is aimed at people who know
git.. advanced nerds, not beginners.

This project is an attempt to make the git command line a friendly place: it
eases the learning process by providing guidance and high level commands.

